# Something to ponder



## Tom

The Charlie Schulz Philosophy 
(Scroll thru slowly and read carefully to receive and enjoy full effect.) 



The following is the philosophy of Charles Schulz, the creator of the 'Peanuts' comic strip. 


You don't have to actually answer the questions. Just ponder on them. 

Just read the e-mail straight through, and you'll get the point 


1. Name the five wealthiest people in the world. 

2. Name the last five Heisman trophy winners. 

3. Name the last five winners of the Miss America pageant. 

4 Name ten people who have won the Nobel or Pulitzer Prize. 

5. Name the last half dozen Academy Award winners for best actor and actress. 

6. Name the last decade's worth of World Series winners. 


How did you do? 

The point is, none of us remember the headliners of yesterday. 

These are no second-rate achievers. 

They are the best in their fields. 

But the applause dies.. 

Awards tarnish.. 

Achievements are forgotten. 

Accolades and certificates are buried with their owners. 


Here's another quiz. See how you do on this one: 


1. List a few teachers who aided your journey through school. 

2. Name three friends who have helped you through a difficult time. 

3. Name five people who have taught you something worthwhile. 

4. Think of a few people who have made you feel appreciated and special. 

5. Think of five people you enjoy spending time with. 


Easier? 

The lesson: 

The people who make a difference in your life are not the ones with the 
most credentials, the most money...or the most awards. 

They simply are the ones who care the most.


'Don't worry about the world coming to an end today. It’s already tomorrow in Australia!' 



''Be Yourself. Everyone Else Is Taken!"


----------



## ffemt128

How true....


----------



## Tom

I/WE also hope you remember "us/forum" when you make that great GOLD MEDAL winner


----------



## Sirs

my wine already won better than the gold medal it's won my wifes and my friends love for it,to me thats better than what any medal I could win


----------



## xanxer82

If it wins with the wife, she'll understand when you buy more ingredients and equipment


----------



## Sirs

LOL she is the one who tells me you got something empty need to go thaw more grapes


----------



## Dufresne11

No doubt Sirs... I keep thinking that I should enter my wines in a comp. Just to see how they compare. Problem is that I can't keep it on the rack. Between my friends and my bride it just goes and goes.... Heck I suppose that is a point of great pride. Why do I need to worry about what someone I don't know thinks. Plus it keeps me home and happy. This is the best hobby I have


----------



## Redtrk

Thanks Tom and this is so true.


----------



## Runningwolf

Sirs said:


> my wine already wone better than the gold medal it's won my wifes and my friends love for it,to me thats better than what any medal I could win



Sir, you hit a home run here.I am in the same position as you. I did enter some competitions this year and the best part was meeting local people that also love to make it. I have a new blunder this year I can't wait to enter just to see what the judges say about it. It will certainly puzzle them.


----------



## Sirs

yes it is so true Tom and sorry for getting off track


----------



## Lurker

Sirs, you hit a home run,someday, maybe I will.

Merry Christmas


----------



## Lurker

Sirs, you hit a home run.

Merry Christmas


----------

